

Have a Couple of "Important" Things Going On - pius
http://piusuzamere.com/2007/11/8/have-a-couple-of-important-things-going-on

======
aston
Yay, MIT alums.

What's the startup, Pius?

~~~
pius
Haha, long time no talk Aston. It's my technology firm, The Uyiosa Corporation
(<http://www.uyiosa.com>). I left Booz Allen in the summer of 2006 and it's
been my day job ever since.

